# Changing cfl bulbs in recessed cans 18+ foot high ceiling...



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

That style often break when removing by hand, I doubt a pole would work to easily.


----------



## pawirenut (May 28, 2008)

CTshockhazard said:


> That style often break when removing by hand, I doubt a pole would work to easily.


Yeah getting it out with a pole (if there is one) wouldn't be the problem its putting the new bulb back in lining the pins up

Figured i ask it seems like there is a tool for everything these days.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

sounds like a good invention: a 10' pole that has an arm on top of that is 2' long that swivels 360 degrees with a clamping mechanism on the end. that way, you hold the pole up, throw some switches and manuevar the small arm into the socket, clamp and it's out. If that little clamping mechanism could turn, boy you'd be set.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

You need to bite the bullet and get yourself a BFL.......


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

captkirk said:


> you need to bite the bullet and get yourself a bfl.......


 
bfl?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> bfl?


Big Fuc%en Ladder. Thats what we call a 16 footer.. I own a double sided one that is heavier than my Ford Focus.....LOL When I need to get it out of the garage I just leave my nuts at the door, if I dont they will just fall off....


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

captkirk said:


> Big Fuc%en Ladder. Thats what we call a 16 footer..


:laughing:.. I got one of those.....


----------



## Shado (Jan 1, 2009)

captkirk said:


> LOL When I need to get it out of the garage I just leave my nuts at the door, if I dont they will just fall off....


Thanks!!! I needed a good laugh!!!:laughing::laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

captkirk said:


> Big Fuc%en Ladder. Thats what we call a 16 footer.. I own a double sided one that is heavier than my Ford Focus.....LOL When I need to get it out of the garage I just leave my nuts at the door, if I dont they will just fall off....


Man I wouldn't be happy using one of those. It was bad enough at first with the last company I worked for using only Louisville double sided ladders. That's all they used for all the sizes from 6' up to 12'. Moving one of those 12 footers around all day was rough for the first few weeks.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I charge extra for using anything taller than a 10' step or 24' extension.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

If the ceiling is 18' high a twelve footer should get you there. 12+6+2-2=18. Might be a little sketchy but you can do it. If not, a 14' ladder would make it easy. Heavy, but easy.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

scissor lift?


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

time for the a frame and some help,,,


----------



## Johnpaul (Oct 2, 2008)

I would buy some Cree LED kits to convert your fixtures. Takes only a little longer than replacing just the bulb and you will have at least 10,000 hours of use before you need to pull the ladder out again.


----------

